# Bluetooth not working



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a Lenovo ThinkCentre M700 running Windows 10 Pro Version 10.0.19041 Build 19041

The Bluetooth is not working. 
In Device Manager, under Events there is an Event ID 430 with a message that reads: 
Device USB\VID_8087&PID_0A2B\5&90b4785&0&9 requires further installation.

Driver Version is: 21.120.0.4
I tried updating the driver. Windows says it's up to date.
I have not tried uninstalling the drivers.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Chipset?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Event ID refers to *USB 3.0 *driver USB3.0 Driver for Windows 10 (64-bit), 7 (64-bit) - Lenovo M50-70 - Lenovo Support US
Some models of Thinkcenter do not have Bluetooth. If you have a Bluetooth icon in the Device Manager, you can go to the Lenovo Drivers page and type in your Serial # for your exact model, or download the Bluetooth driver from this link desktops and all in ones :: thinkcentre m series desktops :: thinkcentre m700 tower and small - Lenovo Support US
Here is a link to the manual https://download.lenovo.com/pccbbs/thinkcentre_pdf/m700_tower_hmm.pdf


----------



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

Corday said:


> Chipset?


Intel B150


----------



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> your exact model


10HY001RUS 
Is equipped with BT4.1


----------



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

More Info from Device Manager:
General Tab
Location: Port_#0009.Hub_#0001
Device status: This device is working properly.

Advanced Tab
All fields blank

Driver Tab
Driver Provider: Intel Corporation
Driver Date: 9/1/2020
Driver Version: 21.120.0.4
Digital Signer: Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Firmware Tab
Firmware Vendor: Unknown
Firmware Date: Unknown
Firmware Version: 370b122300aa1b1400

Details Tab
Bluetooth radio HCI version: 08
Bluetooth radio HCI revision: 00 01
Bluetooth radio LMP version: 08
Bluetooth radio LMP sub version: 00 01
Bluetooth radio hci vendor features: 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Bluetooth radio manufacturer: 02 00

More details on request

Events Tab
9/19/2020 6:04:22 PM Device install requested:
Device USB\VID_8087&PID_0A2B\5&90b4785&0&9 requires further installation.

9/19/2020 6:04:23 PM Device configured (null):
Device USB\VID_8087&PID_0A2B\5&90b4785&0&9 was configured.
Driver Name: null
Class Guid: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
Driver Date: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Provider: 
Driver Section: 
Driver Rank: 0x0
Matching Device Id: 
Outranked Drivers: 
Device Updated: false
Parent Device: USB\ROOT_HUB30\4&1b111935&0&0

9/19/2020 3:11:56 PM Device configured (oem3.inf):
Device USB\VID_8087&PID_0A2B\5&90b4785&0&9 was configured.
Driver Name: oem3.inf
Class Guid: {e0cbf06c-cd8b-4647-bb8a-263b43f0f974}
Driver Date: 09/01/2020
Driver Version: 21.120.0.4
Driver Provider: Intel Corporation
Driver Section: ibtusb
Driver Rank: 0xFF0000
Matching Device Id: USB\VID_8087&PID_0A2B&REV_0001
Outranked Drivers: bth.inf:USB\Class_E0&SubClass_01&Prot_01:00FFFFFF:USB\VID_8087&PID_0A2B
Device Updated: false
Parent Device: USB\ROOT_HUB30\4&1b111935&0&0


9/19/2020 3:11:58 PM Device started (BTHUSB):
Device USB\VID_8087&PID_0A2B\5&90b4785&0&9 was started.
Driver Name: oem3.inf
Class Guid: {e0cbf06c-cd8b-4647-bb8a-263b43f0f974}
Service: BTHUSB
Lower Filters: ibtusb
Upper Filters: 


Let me know if I can supply more info


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

is oem3.inf driver what you got when following Spunk's directions?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you turn on Bluetooth in Windows? Did you try to Pair a Bluetooth device? Pair a Bluetooth device in Windows


----------



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

Corday said:


> is oem3.inf driver what you got when following Spunk's directions?


I don't see a name for the driver, but the version # (21.120.0.4 ) is the same as the one installed. Interestingly, the release date is not the same. Driver Date per my Device Manager Events Tab 9/1/2020. Driver Date per Lenovo website 10/16/2020


----------



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Did you turn on Bluetooth in Windows? Did you try to Pair a Bluetooth device? Pair a Bluetooth device in Windows


Yes. Tried pairing three phones and one Xbox One wireless controller. Nothing appears in available devices.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you turn Bluetooth ON in Settings? Did you scan from the device as well as Windows?


----------



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Did you turn Bluetooth ON in Settings? Did you scan from the device as well as Windows?


Yes, and yes.


----------



## FertDret (Mar 15, 2021)

Jeff 42 said:


> More Info from Device Manager:
> General Tab
> Location: Port_#0009.Hub_#0001
> Device status: This device is working properly.
> ...


Here's how I solved this on my Dell XPS 13 9350

1. Removed my bluetooth accessory from device manager (in my case it was a headset/headphone)
2. Right-clicked on the "Dell Wireless 1820A Bluetooth 4.1 LE" adapter, and click on Update Driver Software. For me, this downloaded and installed an update (took a few minutes)
3. Reboot
4. This was probably the key bit (gleaned from a post I found on a HP forum for a similar symptom). GO INTO BIOS AND RESET BIOS TO FACTORY SETTINGS

Without step 4, no amount of pairing, uninstalling, etc seemed to have any effect. I'm guessing this is because different versions of the bluetooth driver write different/incompatible bluetooth keys to the key store, and I guess resetting bios clears that out.
Once I re-paired everything then worked.. NEARLY. for my headset specifically, I also needed to do this:
5. Go into control panel, "Devices And Printers". Right click on the bluetooth accessory, and go to Properties.
6. Click on Services. This takes a few seconds to refresh
7. You should see a bunch of checkboxes. For me, they were all unchecked! So check them to enable those services (e.g. "Audio Sink" to get audio routed to the devices, "Remote Control" to handle accessory buttons, "Hands-Free Telephony" to handle microphone/voice call, etc)

Finally (!) I could then right click on my Audio properties, go to Playback Devices, and select my bluetooth headset (and change it to default playback device, etc)


----------



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

FertDret said:


> Here's how I solved this on my Dell XPS 13 9350
> 
> 1. Removed my bluetooth accessory from device manager (in my case it was a headset/headphone)
> 2. Right-clicked on the "Dell Wireless 1820A Bluetooth 4.1 LE" adapter, and click on Update Driver Software. For me, this downloaded and installed an update (took a few minutes)
> ...


Thanks for the response. I'll try this.


----------

